# New 55gal tank.



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Well this is of course my new 55g tank. The first pic are real cloudy it said the sand was prewashed and shifted but I have that hard to believe. But anyways I is clearing up I am doing a fish cycle with plants. here are some pics.

Before sand them rocks are like extra weights for plants.









First day of sand.









Second day!









Todays! Looking better


----------



## Arcfusion (Jan 4, 2008)

Sweet tank, I love that peice of driftwood. What are you going to stalk it with?


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Well my plans are black angles, 10 cherry barbs, another school of fish, and some bottom feeders. Altogether I think about 38 fish. Is that over stocked most of the fish are going to be less then 3 inchs I think fully grown.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Good start.

*Angels  Like I said before.....its one of my pet peeves.

It won't be overstocked. With your second school keep the numbers down to 8-10 and don't over do it on the bottom feeders.

How much light do you have? I don't think that plant is going to make it if you have the 40 watts that you mentioned in your other thread.

You should stick to Java fern and Anubias. You can't grow much with 40w over a 55g, unfortunately.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

I am getting T5 HO lights. right now that is all I would have if i dont get new lights. I think both bulbs are 96w


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

very cool and good luck with it 

38 in a 55 - just be sure to have sufficient filtration - like 2 decent sized canister filters


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

well the canister filter I am getting said it is good for a 150 gallon. Still trying to decide if I want one. Or if I am just going to stick with a HOB. Got go go get another filter tonight.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Canisters are worth it


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

ya Man i got so much to do got to get new lights first though. Only bad thing I wish I cleaned sand before adding it. The tank is now clear just alittle cloudy. But my main filter gave out so now I am running a filter for a 30g.


----------



## Blackbeard (Jan 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your blown filter, dude!  Bummer! 
HOWEVER... The setup ROCKS!  
I'm having fun watching your tank slowly evolve. Keep us posted! 
Rockin' the casbah, Ricker!

-M


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

So today I just went to Kmart to look. I went past school supplies and went OMG. I bought 2 black posterboards to see how black would look for my background. It looks real good. Infact I am thinking of just keeping the poster back there tell it gets wet. I will tery and get new photos tomorrow. Also went to petsmart and got new light so now both sides are lite up. YAY


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

So today I noticed that my sand gets real dusty. I figured it wasn't clean like it said it was or shifted. Alot of rocks from the sand have been recovered going to be good for my vision for it. So I've been working on cleaning the said since maybe 6PM est. I only have my bathtube to clean lol. It is going good got it all clean almost. The water is real dirty I might just have to restart cylce and everything. From me stirring up sand the water is red-brown color . Should I go ahead and empty tank or let filter clean the water?


----------

